# Mercy's Antics



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy is being a teenager. As hard as it has been to get her to down stay without help, she has regressed to not staying in her down stay as well. I have had to repeat the down stay over and over during practice tonight. Since my son overheard my commands he started saying "Mercy Down! Mercy Stay!" My son is mimicking my commands to Mercy since I have had to be repetitive lately. : She could be acting up due to not feeling well since she has had diarrhea for a week.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

She is only 7 months. Not really even a teenager yet . . . Still a puppy. Patience.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't keep repeating the command. Say it once, and if she doesn't perform then lure her into the behavior - repeating the command just teaches her she doesn't have to do what you say when you say it. 

I would agree she may not feel like doing a bunch of training if she is sick, give her a break until she is better.


----------

